
Why We Sleep – a tale of institutional failure - lukastr0
https://yngve.hoiseth.net/why-we-sleep-institutional-failure/
======
PaulHoule
The "law of large numbers", "institutional inertia" and related phenomena tend
to cause large organizations to behave worse than individuals.

E.g. at least some individuals will do the right thing, but institutions do
the wrong thing consistently and punish those who do the right thing.

